# Dr. Larry Connor in MA 23-24 June 2012



## Jim 134 (Dec 1, 2007)

Seen this on Dr. Larry Connor web Pg. today Reduced Queen Rearing Course 23-24 June 2012
Massachusetts Field Day


http://my.calendars.net/lawrencejconnor/d20/06/2012?display=M&style=B&positioning=S

http://www.wicwas.com/index.html
This as all I know for now


Hope to see you at Mass Field Day 2012
7th Annual Field Day
Saturday, June 23th, 2012
UMass Agronomy Farm, South Deerfield, MA
Hosted by the Franklin County Beekeepers Association UMass Agronomy Research Farm
80 River Road (north off Rt. 116)
South Deerfield, MA 01373

http://massbee.org/meetings/2012-field-day






BEE HAPPY Jim 134


----------

